# National Registry qualifies you?



## KempoEMT (Aug 23, 2008)

What exactly does being in the National Registry qualify you for?  I hear everyone I know that is EMT-b or higher talking about taking right after im finished with my EMT class?


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 23, 2008)

To get work in Mississippi, you have to have NREMT certication.  Not just pass the EMT-B class.  Some states don not recognize it, I know Florida doesn't.


----------



## reaper (Aug 23, 2008)

Not quite true. FL does use NREMT for the EMT=B, They don't recognize it for Paramedic.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2008)

Florida doesnt even have a state written, technically.

Your state written is the NREMT-B test. You pass that, you recieve your packet of NREMT stuff and after about a month you recieve your licensure packet and state EMT patch.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Florida doesnt even have a state written, technically.


Florida had its own state EMT-B exam for many years but went to the NR in 2004. It is costly to maintain a state exam. 

As reaper mentioned, Florida still has its own EMT-P exam and may require people who are NREMT-P to also take this exam for a state license. There are at least two reasons for Florida keeping this exam. One is it asks state specific trauma criteria questions and two, the passing score is 80% while the NREMT-P is 70%.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 23, 2008)

In California, where you are, NREMT qualifies you to apply for your county card, which allows you to work.  Good news, 1 county card allows you to work all over the state.  Bad news, it's not automatic like some other states.  The way it works is, California doesn't have it's own state test.  They you NREMT to test you on your EMT knowledge/skills.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 23, 2008)

New York has its own test.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 23, 2008)

mass doesnt recognize the nremt anymore than anyother state. you still have to challange the mass exam.


----------



## marineman (Sep 2, 2008)

NREMT in and of itself gives you absolutely nothing other than a card that says your name is in a big old book of records somewhere. Depends on state licensure and certification requirements for the rest of it.

Edit: here in WI we use the NREMT but different than some states. Once we get our NREMT card we have to send in a physical application for a state license. We don't have any additional state testing but our license is not automatically generated after completing the NREMT either.


----------



## Robby1974 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Nevada*

In Nevada we take the EMT (B or I) class and on the last day of class we have a final exam and NREMT Practical portion. Once we pass that we schedule a time to take the NREMT written (which can be a challenge because they are very busy at the testing center) Once written is passed then you get a packet in the mail with a very cool patch and shiny certificate. Then you have to get a job. Once you have a job then you have to apply for a state/county license. (which may be a county license that is good all over the state). Of course for Paramedic we have to do clinicals etc. as well.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 9, 2008)

It is obvious many are speaking from only being short sighted. NREMT is a national testing company that is *recognized in all but four states*. The purpose of the Non-Profit organization is to provide a well established and credible tests. These tests are held high in respect after being scrutinized and reviewed by professional boards and written by professional test writers for advisement for professional standards. It is written by committees of professionals in EMS, as well as reviewed by National Association of EMS Educators.  

Some states not testing NREMT has been to be flawed as well with a variable of some only 15%. In other words one could take one version and tell another and another until one has the whole test. 

By being part of the NREMT as well demonstrates being part and demonstrates that one has met the minimal safe standards for the professional standards as well as participating and supporting a "National Testing". 

My state as well as many others are changing were one will have to remain current with the NREMT. As well it does allow some reciprocity from state to state as a documentation of certifying through a formal body. 

Before spouting off emotional feelings, be sure to look at the whole picture. 


R/r 911


----------



## reaper (Sep 9, 2008)

Rid is right. That is why FL went to CBT. To many people leaking test answers. FL went CBT before NREMT did. FL uses a normal test structure of questioning. They use a bank of 10k questions, so it is almost impossible to remember all the questions.

I think NREMT does a great job with the CBT. The test is readily available to take and the results are quick. They drop the ball on the practical testing. There are not enough tests sites available and it takes them forever to get the results back to you. This is the area that they need to work on. Plus, they leave all the testing up to individual sites. They can set any costs they want for the testing. Some are very fair and some are out to make money on the deal. I have seen costs range from $100-500 for testing. That is to much variance. I don't care if I pay $300, but make it universal for every testing site. Sorry for the rant, that is what bugs me about NREMT.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually the NREMT costs is the same. It is the States that is associated that attaches the costs that causes the variable. Unfortunately, not all states are alike Florida. As I described there are some (out of the 4) that only add a few variable questions. This disqualifies a test from being credible because one can actually obtain enough question to pass by obtaining the questions from a group of ten or less. 

Actually the NREMT usually will produce practical and written test results in one working day. If there is a delay, it is usually associated with the State that presented it or sometimes offered on a week-end that of course will delay up to five days. 

I am not a whole believer of the NREMT, but I do see that they are attempting to change. I do feel they do know what the industry needs and are attempting to "strong arm" to cause change.. thank goodness, or it would never occur. As I described majority of the changes were introduces over 15 years, so none of this occurred over night and it has been hashed and re-hashed over & over by committees. Many of these changes probably were occurring way before a majority of you were even in EMS,  so to think it is radical .. is actually humorous. 

It is at this time the closest thing to a National Test we have available. It is non-fallible, no; but none are. How active are you in reshaping EMS into a better profession? 

R/r 911


----------

